# Robot-insecto para principiantes



## gatteen (Ago 18, 2007)

Hola, que tal?
Mi nombre es adan y soy algo principiante y queria ver si alguien me podria pasar el diagrama de algun robot-insecto sencillo.. ya sea de 6 patas o solar etc etc...  
se los agradeceria mucho de verdad, ya que como estoy iniciando me ha dado por la robotica y esas cosas, y pues que mejor que iniciar con un robot-insecto
de antemano, muchas gracias...


----------



## mabauti (Ago 18, 2007)

http://roble.cnice.mecd.es/~jsaa0039/cucabot/


----------

